
A Study on Fats That Doesn’t Fit the Story Line - spikels
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/upshot/a-study-on-fats-that-doesnt-fit-the-story-line.html
======
brudgers
Recent related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11492030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11492030)

